# A real head scratcher



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Good news
the dow is up, oil is up, and the banks are reeling in the profits. The only problem is unemployment is still going up and so is foreclosures.

http://money.cnn.com/2009/10/15/real_es ... 2009101507

Turns out the brilliant plan to help out homeowners' in foreclosure gives the money to the lenders, not the people. The most idiotic clause is that you have to provide an income to get the money. Let's see, if you are losing your house it is probably because you don't have a job, so who does this relief actually help?

That's ok, as long as the financial industry keeps reeling in the profits. uke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Tk33....

No it is the fault of insurance companies.......just because they are making profits because people don't use the insurance they pay for.....what crooks. Maybe they will be the next ones to bail out once this health care bill gets passed. :eyeroll:

Like I stated once the housing stimulus came out.....all it did was prolong the housing decline. So it still has not hit bottom here in the midwest. Don't let anyone fool you.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

You can only prop up a dead horse until it rots to the ground!! :sniper:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

the problem is not only on the bailout but on the govt for not enforcing laws and re-instating regulations on the financial industry. In fact they did the opposite, they gave them a free pass and lined their pockets with unaccountable tax dollars.

Then they wrote the rules in a fashion so that those who need help can't get it. It seems that our money was just handed to them. No matter what party is in control the handouts and corporate welfare continue.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

It just proves Wall Street has little to do with Main Street. Big biz will cut to the bone and be profitable while many stores on Main Street close and jobs are lost. Something like 80% of the jobs are from small business. I'm thinking 80% of the unemployment is too. Look at the empty buildings in small town USA when you drive thru.

Congress should have used the same model they used on NW Bell years ago and split up the mortgage industry and big banks etc. preventing a monopoly and companies to big to fail.

Looks like Main Street is to small to save by this administration.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Government today is only content when it can stick it's Hairy A$$ into some aspect of Society and it isn't particulary concerned with where it sticks it as long as it's able to point at it, speak of it's virtues and expound on how greatful we should be to have it in our face.

It's really quite pathetic ... and We The People have to stand around and wipe it as needed 

However ... never forget ... We The People ... put these jokers where they are ... so it's really our own damn fault. We deserve all of this grotesque latrine duty we put on ourselves.

Fix it at the ballot box ... if you care to.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

DecoyDummy said:


> Government today is only content when it can stick it's Hairy A$$ into some aspect of Society and it isn't particulary concerned with where it sticks it as long as it's able to point at it, speak of it's virtues and expound on how greatful we should be to have it in our face.
> 
> It's really quite pathetic ... and We The People have to stand around and wipe it as needed
> 
> ...


For the past 35 years I have voted "conservative", so as you can see from my residence ( minnesota) I have never elected anyone to any office except Pawlenty. :huh:


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Bowstring

Yeah ... gotcha on that.

We will need to do our best to help all folks feel more comfortable with their discontent.

I surely don't have all the answers, but it will need to occur at the ballot box ... if not there, then all bets are off as I see it.


----------



## whistler312 (Jul 15, 2009)

Bowstring said:


> DecoyDummy said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


Yah, aren't we proud! "It's not a tax Tim". I wouldn't vote for him again for dog catcher :******: uke:


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

whistler312 said:


> Bowstring said:
> 
> 
> > DecoyDummy said:
> ...


Ok Explian to me what "it's not a tax Tim" is about. I'm interested.


----------



## whistler312 (Jul 15, 2009)

Several things but the cigarette taxes come to mind. (I am not a smoker by the way)


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

whistler312 said:


> Several things but the cigarette taxes come to mind. (I am not a smoker by the way)


These governors, etc. have to quit saying â€œno tax increasesâ€


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Remember Ryan telling us how the youth would put Obama in office? This may be cynical, but the only justice here is they put him in office, and they will pay the rest of their lives. They will never have the life style our parents had. Us old geezers are screwed too, but were not long left in this world (shorter if Obama gets his health care passed). The youth are screwed for life.

Have fun today kids, but remember tomorrow is coming.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

I think it started for the youth a year ago!

Unemployment rate
Age, sex, and marital status
 Sept. 08--------Sept. 09

16 to 17 years ......... 21.7------------27.6
18 to 19 years ........... 17.8 -----------24.2
20 years and over ....... 5.6 ------------ 9.1
20 to 24 years ........... 10.8 ------------14.9
25 years and over ....... 5.0 -------------8.6
25 to 54 years ............. 5.3--------------9.1
25 to 34 years ............. 6.2 ------------10.6
35 to 44 years ............. 5.2 --------------8.8
45 to 54 years ............. 4.5 --------------8.0
55 years and over ...... ..4.2 --------------6.8To bad the â€œyouth canâ€™t read dataâ€


----------

